# if you only had half hour...



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

hi

basicly im going to start working out before work as im having to do overtime, this means ill only have 30mins to workout.

how would be best to structure this? at the moment i do push pull legs mwf with a mix of strengh and hypertrophy and get done in about 45 mins would it be effective if i just cut the rest time down to fit or is another style of training prefered in this time frame?

my aim at the moment is to bulk up.

any 30min routines out there?

thanks


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Look up Dorian Yates high intensity training. Easily done in 30 mins.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Gazza81 said:


> hi
> 
> basicly im going to start working out before work as im having to do overtime, this means ill only have 30mins to workout.
> 
> ...


Couldn't you just get up 15 mins earlier and do you normal routine?


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gym opens at 630 i have to start work at 730 its 20min drive and id have to have a shower aswell idealy


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Gazza81 said:


> Gym opens at 630 i have to start work at 730 its 20min drive and id have to have a shower aswell idealy


Fook the shower lol, just stink allday and think to yourself atleast I got to train :lol:


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah thats a possibility i supose lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Gazza81 said:


> Yeah thats a possibility i supose lol


It depends really, obviously a shower would be nice and probably best but needs must haha


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Look up Dorian Yates high intensity training. Easily done in 30 mins.


Absolutely this ^^^^^

Thread closed


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

seems similar to max-ot workout which i didnt really like as i train alone find it kinda hard to give it my all on each set, cant really find a dorian yates routine tho got a link?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Why not post your routine up so people can take a look and maybe alter it so it can be done in30mins.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

You don't need to do negatives on an exercise if it's not possible (bench, press etc.). I just add in a dropset immediately after to make up the intensity.

You don't have to follow his routine you can adapt your own by limiting the amount of exercises in each session to around 5 or so. You basically do 2 warm up sets on the first exercise then go all out on your working set. Move straight onto the next exercise and do 1 warmup then rest a minute or so then do your working set and so on.


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

ok my workout now is as follows...

push

flat press 4x6

incline 3x10

shoulder press 4x6

cgbp 3x10

pull

deadlift 4x6

row 3x10

pulldown 3x10

curl 3x10

legs

squat 4x6

press 3x10

ham curl 3x10

calfs 3x10

thant mwf and im thing of doing 30min cardio tuesday and thursday as i want to get a little fitter


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

anabolik said:


> You don't need to do negatives on an exercise if it's not possible (bench, press etc.). I just add in a dropset immediately after to make up the intensity.
> 
> You don't have to follow his routine you can adapt your own by limiting the amount of exercises in each session to around 5 or so. You basically do 2 warm up sets on the first exercise then go all out on your working set. Move straight onto the next exercise and do 1 warmup then rest a minute or so then do your working set and so on.


ok sounds worth looking into thanks!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Gazza81 said:


> ok my workout now is as follows...
> 
> push
> 
> ...


how`s any of that take longer than 30 minutes?


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

saxondale said:


> how`s any of that take longer than 30 minutes?


Rest 2 min between the 4x6 and 90sec between the 3x10 = 40-45min workout


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking at that routine all you need to do is strip down your working sets to 1 per exercise and you have your 30 min workout.


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Looking at that routine all you need to do is strip down your working sets to 1 per exercise and you have your 30 min workout.


Ive already cut it down from a 4 day bodypart split lol thought this was low volume! I will try it on monday but something just feels wrong only doing 1 working set lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Gazza81 said:


> Ive already cut it down from a 4 day bodypart split lol thought this was low volume! I will try it on monday but something just feels wrong only doing 1 working set lol


It's not all about volume mate. There's more than one way to skin a cat!

If you put enough intensity into your set you will not need any more. I personally love HIT just for the sheer simplicity no bullsh1t approach.


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

Gazza81 said:


> Rest 2 min between the 4x6 and 90sec between the 3x10 = 40-45min workout


I only rest 10-20 secs between sets could you try that?


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Your fu#king mental mate lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try cutting your rest between sets to 1 min.


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

normally the 4x6 ruins me and i need the 2min rest but think i will try cutting the rest down to 1 min and see how that goes for a week or so


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Its all about seeing what suits you and sticking to it for a set period.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Does the gym open earlier?

3 x 30 min rushed sessions per week sounds a bit fast


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I still think I`d get that done and have time for some cardio


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

cant you do it after work? I know you have over time but would it really make much of a difference to your day? youle just get up a bit later and go to sleep a bit later.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

Gazza81 said:


> ok my workout now is as follows...
> 
> push
> 
> ...


That shouldn't take you too long to do. Cut the rest time down


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cut your rests down, its a as simple as that. I've smashed out a 7 exercise (3 sets) push routine in 45 minutes easy.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

As said there's more than one way to skin a cat, why not split your sessions up and do 4 or 5 30 min workouts a week?

You could do:

Mon upper 30 mins

Tues lower 30 mins

Weds cardio

Thurs upper 30 mins

Fri lower 30 mins

Weekend cardio/rest


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Does the gym open earlier?
> 
> 3 x 30 min rushed sessions per week sounds a bit fast


Na opens at 630 mate gotta start work at 730 and its aleast a 20min drive


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

Poke said:


> cant you do it after work? I know you have over time but would it really make much of a difference to your day? youle just get up a bit later and go to sleep a bit later.


730-630 working mate plus family and kids i wont get a chance let alone be assed after work!


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

faultline said:


> As said there's more than one way to skin a cat, why not split your sessions up and do 4 or 5 30 min workouts a week?
> 
> You could do:
> 
> ...


Yeah this was the other option i was thinking about, or 1 muscle group a day over 5 days


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

A do a low volume training awesome for gettin in and out of gym with in 45 mins and I've had the best gains off it


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

faultline said:


> As said there's more than one way to skin a cat, why not split your sessions up and do 4 or 5 30 min workouts a week?
> 
> You could do:
> 
> ...


Personally I'd go with this, I'd do 4days a week, one exercise each day, 5x5. Day1 Squats, day2 Bench, rest day, day3 Deadlift, day4 BOR. for me, doing this at very high intensity and 3-5min rest between sets would work better than doing more exercises with very short rests. It's like doing several hard sprints rather than one 30 min jog. Just my opinion!


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

or im thinking 3x fullbody like stronglifts only less rest between sets, my aim is to gain size but overall fitness aswell, so id like to keep 2 days of cardio idealy


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Have you factored in warm up sets, stretching etc?

I Perssonally think that if you stick to 3x30 min rushed sessions then you won't see the gains you hoped for

How busy is the gym? Will you have to wait for kit?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Flexi time? Instead of working 730-630, work 6:30-5:30 then go gym


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

the gym will be dead mate so i could bash through it pretty quick


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Gazza81 said:


> or im thinking 3x fullbody like stronglifts only less rest between sets, my aim is to gain size but overall fitness aswell, so id like to keep 2 days of cardio idealy


If you cut your rest times to under 3mins each you won't be lifting heavy enough.

I did 3x5 deadlift on Friday, and with warmup that took me 20min's.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I get through a full body workout, in 12 minutes.I can barely stand, and my heart rate is high 180s, when its over.All about quality not quantity.Cardio is NOT required

.


----------



## Gazza81 (Aug 18, 2011)

essexboy said:


> I get through a full body workout, in 12 minutes.I can barely stand, and my heart rate is high 180s, when its over.All about quality not quantity.Cardio is NOT required
> 
> .


Whats the routine mate if u dont mind me asking?

Ive been looking into fullbody circuit type training as might be a better option for me at the mo


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

32



Gazza81 said:


> Whats the routine mate if u dont mind me asking?
> 
> Ive been looking into fullbody circuit type training as might be a better option for me at the mo


hi at present;

Cybex hip press 15/20 reps

Nautilus pullover 8/12 reps

Assisted chins 8/12 reps

Nautilus chest press 8/12

nautilus lat raise 8/12

trap bar deadlifts 8/12

seated dip 8/12

One set of each to failure.zero rest, between movements,Superslow.(8/10seconds), supersmooth reps. gun to head failure.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree with the others drop the rest time and just hammer it out, hb will be kept high so cardio is not a huge priority.

I always keep my rest periods low none of this waiting around for 5 mins checking your phone!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

alternate workouts between heavy low rep and higher rep each week,

e.g.

bench 3x5

mil 3x5

dips 3x5

incline bench 3x10

chest dips 3x10

narrow grip press 3x10


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

Gazza81 said:


> ok my workout now is as follows...
> 
> push
> 
> ...


Push

Flat bench 5x5

Weighted dips 3 sets to failure

Cgbp or skulls 3x15

Pull

Wide grip pullups 3 sets to failure

5x5 deadlifts

5x5 t bar rows

Legs

Squats 5x5

Sldl 3x12

Leg curls 3x15

Calf raises 3x15

Heavy as you can on last 2 sets of low rep excercises


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Look up Dorian Yates high intensity training. Easily done in 30 mins.


This. A 4 day split can easily be done in 30 minutes.

Increase intensity/weight, drop number of sets and excersizes, decrease rest periods. Get in, get out


----------

